# BoSe shot for new kids



## aaarriv (Feb 9, 2010)

We just got our first two goats. A couple of week old Nigerian Dwarfs. We live in Washington, and I know we're supposed to be deficiant in Selenium here. My question is, is the Bose shot necessary or can I use something like the Selenium/Vit E paste from Caprine Supplies? I know you have to be careful with doseage as it's toxic given to much. And I have no problem calling the vet if it's really needed I'm just having a hard time with the idea of getting the vet to come out and paying $135 for one shot.


----------



## ()relics (Feb 10, 2010)

at 10 days I give .5cc Bose along with the first cd/t shot....I think the actual dosage is 2.5 cc per 100#...if you have Bose or can get it, I think its the best wat to go....SQ shot, of course....Although Bose is a prescription product, most vets will order it for you, I get mine from my horse vet with no hassles at all...My goat vet is more the "hands on  type" and he has an office with lots of overhead costs to pay ....


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 10, 2010)

Kids can't absorb / get enough good from the gel, if they need it, they need it in a readily available form that they can benefit from asap.

Studies have shown the injection works much quicker and at lower amounts to increase selenium levels.

My vet orders me several bottles a year (I give it to preggos twice before kidding, bucks during breeding season, and the occasional newborn who's legs are weak).

I pay around 30$ per 100ml bottle...

I dose does at 1 cc per 40# and kids get 1/2 cc as needed....
Our kids weigh on average 8# so you might give Nigi kids 1/4cc.

You could probably find a vet to either sell you a bottle (keep it in the fridge and it will last longer) or call and say, "I need prepared syringes of BoSe in X amount" and go pick them up, to keep from paying a big bill.


----------



## aaarriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for your replies! The one goat vet that I've found close by is very hands on and is set on coming out to do the vaccines. We're comfortable giving our animals shots, and I have a friend who has done a lot of goats specifically and can come help if need be. So I will try to find another vet to order some Bose through.


----------

